# Any good ice in NW ohio?



## Drum_magnet (Mar 26, 2006)

Looking for some good ice to kill some time and catch some fish. Looks like next week will be a good week but thats a long time to wait!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

As of yesterday afternoon, Van Wert reservoirs still had areas of open water and ice was maybe 1 1/2" at the edge. I checked a pond in Celina that had 2-2 1/2" of ice on it, and found the same along the west bank of Grand Lake St. Marys. There may have been some small pockets of open water way out on the lake, but I couldn't tell for sure if it was open water or just some dark, bare ice.

I haven't been outside yet this morning, but it doesn't look like we got much snow, and now the weather channel is only calling four about another inch today. I can hear icy stuff hitting the window now, so maybe we dodged a bullet. I was worried we were going to get the 4-7" of snow they were talking about, just in time to insulate the ice from the cold weather coming next week.

Keep in mind I'm talking the far southwest corner of northwest Ohio, so maybe someone to the north has better news...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

As of yesterday Findlay had lots of open water on both res. I could see foot prints on #2 around the lunch ramp. Someone had the nerve to walk on it. Lots of rocks thrown out on it to. Not sure if this weekend would be ready, but by tuesday for sure. The wind and about 500 geese keep it open.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

One of the small ponds that we always get good ice on early only had 2.5"-3" from what my Nephew told me as of yesterday. This pond is around an 1/8 acre and 7' deep in the middle.


----------



## smartbass (Dec 11, 2008)

Been fishing a fairly large backyard pond, maybe 3 acres, and had nearly 7 inches. Not sure how that translates to other area lakes or ponds, but other than the big lake, I think safe ice abounds. But ice being ice, never assume. Send the biggest guy out first.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I checked another local park pond this afternoon, and it only had about 2". It held me, but not thick enough to drill holes and fish yet, in my opinion. I would rather not fear for my safety the entire time I'm out there.  

Smartbass, are you doing any good on that pond? I'm super jealous...I would love to have 7 inches of ice right now!!


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

drum, check beaver creek(Green Springs) there were people on it saturday.I will probably be on it today......B.L.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ress said:


> As of yesterday Findlay had lots of open water on both res. I could see foot prints on #2 around the lunch ramp. Someone had the nerve to walk on it. Lots of rocks thrown out on it to. Not sure if this weekend would be ready, but by tuesday for sure. The wind and about 500 geese keep it open.


Those were probably my footprints if at the boat ramp, I went out about 3 feet but retreated back to the ramp as I heard the ice cracking under my weight. We should have some decent ice after the low temps this week but the insulation from our fresh snow cover may keep that from happening.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Fished a farm pond today/ Sunday, in the Lima area, had 2 1/2'' of ice and had 3'' of slushy snow on it. Water would start to build up around the hole after 10 minutes or so of fishing. Fished maybe a half hour, and left dis-appointed.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Had a buddy drill a hole in the pond by Cracker Barrel in Findlay tonight. He said right at 3.5".


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Went to st marys today just to get some waxies for this wk and while there checked a couple spots from the boat docks. Was able to put the spud bar through with one hit every place I tried. Ice was just ove 1 inch thick all places. Was told at the outdoorsman that ice not safe any where around the lake.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I checked a park pond in Celina this afternoon and found 3 1/2" to 6". I also checked Grand Lake near the mouth of Coldwater Creek and found 3 1/2 to 4", and about 3 to 3 1/2 at the Windy Point boat ramp and on the lake just east of the Windy Point pier. 

IF we don't get too much snow in the next day or so, it should be on by next weekend for sure. I really want to fish a couple of farm ponds more than the lake, but the lake was closer for me to get out of the house and check ice thickness this afternoon. DockDabber, I intended to go over to the Outdoorsman to get some bait this afternoon too, but I ran out of time and had to get home for supper with the wife and kids. Too bad, maybe I would have run into you over there.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

This is Beaver Creek Reservoir in Seneca county.

As of yesterday 1/11/09 we had about 3 inches of ice,maybe a little more hear and there. 
A bit of a warning if you go, I did find a few places where the ice was maybe 2 inches thick. I cut two holes in one spot and the ice started to sage quite a bit.

Be very careful, don&#8217;t go alone and take your safety( picks, rope and such) equipment. Don&#8217;t want to see your name in the news paper.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Had a buddy drill a hole in the pond by Cracker Barrel in Findlay tonight. He said right at 3.5".


Where is that pond at Red, and is is stocked?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Cracker Barrel pond? Is there fish in there? What type of connections does he have there? Never seen anyone fish that! 
Blue Pike: any fish caught durring that outing? Looks tempting.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

grdhandyman said:


> Where is that pond at Red, and is is stocked?


The pond is out in front of the restaurant. He works for the company that is responsible for all the lawn irrigation and the aeriation in the pond. Not sure if he fishs it, but he says there are normal pond fish in it? I'll ask him about fishing it and get back to you guys.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Should be some good ice in a lot of places by this weekend. The low on Thursday is going to be 1 not counting wind chill and the high on Friday is supposed to be 8 degrees. Wow thats cold!


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

They are fishing Mosquito today.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

La Su An has fishable ice
pm for report


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Small pond just south of the MI border has been safe for two weeks. I haven't fished it since last week, but had 5 plus inches then and I am guessing 7 plus now. As always walk softly and carry a big spud.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I sat in my warm car this afternoon and watched 4 guys out on the ice at Moundwood area of Indian Lake. The guys were all jigging but I saw no fish on the ice, but the guys looked full of hope. I did not even get out to see the thickness of the ice, I was in office clothes, not warm enough.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

I was on a couple ponds in the Lima area today. As of today I would still not consider the Ice safe enough to walk freely on. I say another 48 hours and all should be good to go.


----------



## Cabin Fever Lures (Jan 14, 2009)

We've been out on our 1/2 acre pond, and the ice has been fine. The bigger reservoirs and such will take longer to freeze, but after this "arctic Blast" we're supposed to have, the ice should be plenty thick.

-CFL


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

went up to racoon creek today, got 3 good ones. it was cold up there.ice was good...4 1/2"...B.L.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

3 good what?
Isn't that place in Clyde
Thanks


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry, I caught 3 good crappie.It is in clyde. you could set and catch little ones all day , and i would have if it wasn't so cold.only had 3 that were worth cutting up.i was getting them in the north/west corner of that reservoir.had about 20 of them come in on the vex and go away.I guess they didn't want maggots today. they loved the fat wax worms on a gold gill pill though...B.L.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update backlash.
Thats a possiblity with sandusky and maumee bays also in mind lol!


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

anyone have an update for ice around port clinton, or anywhere i might get some perch? figured with it being so cold the ice might be alright, but wasnt sure if the snow insulated it from getting thicker to much. thanks


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

ao203 said:


> anyone have an update for ice around port clinton, or anywhere i might get some perch? figured with it being so cold the ice might be alright, but wasnt sure if the snow insulated it from getting thicker to much. thanks


You could try the bay. I'd say its got good ice now. Maybe try over by whites Landing.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I was out waterskiing in a lake down the road from my house, and I hit a small chunk of ice. I think its safe to say that ice is starting to form, and that in about a month or so we will all be able to fish on 2 or 3 inches of ice!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I was out waterskiing in a lake down the road from my house, and I hit a small chunk of ice. I think its safe to say that ice is starting to form, and that in about a month or so we will all be able to fish on 2 or 3 inches of ice!


What The Flip LMAO


----------

